# new lathe stand for my old lathe



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Here we go a lathe stand with hollow legs to allow extra ballast to be added.

Made from left overs at the back of the shop, 3/4plywood, 1-1/4" mdf, 8"x2" laminated construction beam and Douglas Fir 10"x2.5".

Sits real solid on the floor with out any ballast, all screwed and glued together


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!! If, for any reason, you decide not to use it for your lathe, you could always drive your truck up on it to change your oil. :laughing: That is one sturdy lookin' stand. Great job.
Ken


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That certainly does look sturdy enough.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

hughie, that looks like a good solid stand and in case of a tornado you could hide out under it. Good Job!:thumbsup:

John


----------

